# 65 hood/cowl seal



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Someone please shed light on this for me....

I installed the hood cowl seal to the front lip of the cowl panel before attaching cowl panel to firewall. It gets trapped under this front lip when you screw the panel down.From the Tempest manual it looks like this is where it goes. 
Now... in Ames catalog it shows clips for this seal. Can't find a place you can use them. Then... when I flipped the hood over, it looks like you can attach 'something to the underside of the hood in about the right spot, ( there are three holes). 
So, question is, did I install in the right spot, see pict or not?

Yeh, I know the car is really dusty!!!

rich


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

right spot but something is wrong . it looks upside down.the cowl panel should slide into it , into the slit you can see on the top part of your seal I believe the holes in your hood are probably for the insulation pad


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

First thing I am going to do tonight. 
THanks Crusty.

rich


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a picture of my 67, I'm pretty sure the 64 thru 66 is the same which would be like crustysack said,


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bingo!
Don't know what I was thinking, but it does fit much better when you flip it over and install correctly.

Thanks guys!

rich


----------

